# Realistische Spiele/ Simulationen



## The_Schroeder (27. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

ich hab mir einige Mythbusters Folgen angesehn und irgendwie will ich auch soviel Mist bauen wie die beiden 
Deshalb such ich ein Spiel in dem eine ziemlich krasse Physik am laufen ist, also in der die Ballistik, Explosionen, Verformungen und ähnliche Partikeleffekt so relatische wie es nur geht dargestellt werden.

Hab zwar GTA4 aber da reicht mir das Schadensmodell (Verformung, Zerstörung einzelner Abschnitte eines Objekts) nicht.
Vllt kennt irgendwer ein tolles Games weil 20 einzelne Spiele bingen ja nix 

MythBusters ? Die Wissensjäger ? Wikipedia


----------



## Olstyle (27. Oktober 2010)

Physik und nicht als Physik ist Garry's Mod.


----------



## Sanger (27. Oktober 2010)

Also schadens modelle findeste du bei BAD COMPANY 2
Crysis ist eigendlich auch nicht schlecht wenn du ein paar häuser in die luft jagen willst
Red Faction Gurilla ist auch nicht schlecht wenn du alles in sich zusammenstürzen lassen willst(kannst auch einzelne steine raushauen)


----------



## The_Schroeder (27. Oktober 2010)

Mein Englisch ist zwar ziemlich unter aller Sau aber wenn ich das grob überfliege schein ich damit zB GTA ja modden zu können oder?,..GEIL 

DANKE 

Gerade gesehn brauch ne Spiel mit Soure Engine,...
dürfte nicht schwer sein ^^

EDIT: OHH,..Red Faction Gurilla sieht iwie krank aus *<3*,..ich geh googlen


----------



## Sash (27. Oktober 2010)

wie wärs mit real life? wobei man da vorsichtig sein muß, ein falscher fehler und die abozeit wird vom gamemaster gecancelt. 
sonst gibts da noch crazy machines 2, da darf man verrückte maschinen bauen.


----------



## The_Schroeder (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab mein Spiel gefunden 
Red Faction Gurilla scheint einfach nur geil zusein wenn ich mir Test, Bilder und Videos ansehe, auch wenn nicht alles der kracher ist,..mir gehts ja nur um zerstörung 

Danke nochmal an alle ^^


----------



## KingofKingzZ (27. Oktober 2010)

Hab Red Faction selbst, die Physik ist wirklich sehr geil  
Die Story etc. ist zwar nicht so toll, aber alles zu zerkloppen macht einfach Spaß


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (15. November 2010)

Kann nur bestätigen, wenns nur darum geht alles zu zerstören, dann ist RF top. Habe das Spiel 3 oder 4 mal durch. Am geilsten ist es mit Kampwalkern oder schweren Panzern dur die Gebäude zu Fahren, als wären das Kartenhäuser und wenn man später den Raildriver hat, kann man die ganzen Typen aus Fahrzeugen rausballern und selbst damit rum heizen.


----------



## gangville (21. November 2010)

Ganz klar gt5!!!


----------

